# Killer trade.... or was it? Ford 3000 slow hydraulics after water pump change



## Hunt (Oct 25, 2020)

Good evening Gents, I have a 1969 Ford 3000 that I traded my 1954 640 for. The only thing wrong with the 3000 was that the water pump was out and the power steering cylinders were broken. I disconnected the front end loader to change the water pump and lost hydraulic pump prime. When the repair was made I couldn’t get the pump to reprise, it took 27 psi of air in the reservoir to realize that my suction line was partially out of the back of the pump. I replaced the print and sealed with a bit of rtv. Now the loader and and 3 point hitch do not move until you have the tractor over 900 rpm and only moves slowly, vvvvery slowly, but the loader and hitch will pickup anything you hook to them still. I hooked up a hose barb and clear line to the purge plug (back to the reservoir) on the pump and it is putting out good even flow. I even rebuilt the hydraulic pump. I made sure the hydraulic lines were not crossed up ( “p” goes into the loaders “in” port on the loader’s hydraulic valve) I am at a loss! Help please! I must have messed something up with the air pressure to the reservoir, but I don’t know where to look. I thought I was getting a great deal on this thing but I find myself wishing for my 640 back because it was ready to run (it was especially bitter when the guy I traded with called me over the weekend to tell me how much he was enjoying the 640)







! Pictures of my old 640 that I traded and my new 3000


----------



## Hunt (Oct 25, 2020)

I forgot to mention the 3000 has a piston hydraulic pump, I have an owners manual and an IT shop manual for it. The reservoir is full to the fill plug, and the flow control is turned in for maximum speed, the draft is turned to position. The loader utilizes a aluminum block under the selector valve.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum hunt! We have a few superb mechanics and one pump guru that should be able to get you lined out, but that looks like a fairly decent upgrade right there!


----------



## Dan Sells (Nov 3, 2020)

My 3000 has new oil ? Will air pressure going into the high pressure hose side no air coming through it should be a sign of clogged filter


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hunt,
Your Ford 3000's hydraulic pump puts out 5 gpm, 2500 psi (on its best day). So your loader will always be slow till you install a front engine mount hydraulic pump. But it will lift just about anything within reason, just slowly. 

Your rear lift should work normally because it is designed for this 5 gpm rate. Check your flow control valve setting. Set it for fast response and see how it goes.


----------



## Hunt (Oct 25, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> Hunt,
> Your Ford 3000's hydraulic pump puts out 5 gpm, 2500 psi (on its best day). So your loader will always be slow till you install a front engine mount hydraulic pump. But it will lift just about anything within reason, just slowly.
> 
> Your rear lift should work normally because it is designed for this 5 gpm rate. Check your flow control valve setting. Set it for fast response and see how it goes.


I appreciate the input. I have already set the flow control to its fastest setting. It did not have this problem before I lost prime when changing my water pump.


----------



## Hunt (Oct 25, 2020)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum hunt! We have a few superb mechanics and one pump guru that should be able to get you lined out, but that looks like a fairly decent upgrade right there!


Thanks, I appreciate the help


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hunt said:


> I appreciate the input. I have already set the flow control to its fastest setting. It did not have this problem before I lost prime when changing my water pump.


Perhaps when you adjusted the flow control valve, some dirt was dislodged and it is partially plugged up??

You could check the pump for pressure and rate capability, using the test port on the pump. Item #20 on attached diagram. Use 2500 psi gauge to check pressure. Put a 1 gallon mark on a clean bucket and catch fluid (5 gpm = 1 gallon in 12 seconds). Engine 1800 rpm. 

https://www.messicks.com/nh/121278?sectionId=152072&diagramId=3764C5C9-B8BF-E111-9FCE-005056875BD6


----------



## Hunt (Oct 25, 2020)

I didn’t adjust it until I had made the water pump repair and got the hydraulic pump primed back up (with the 27lbs of air) and had the resulting super slow hydraulics... but I appreciate all the suggestions. The air to the reservoir, could that have caused something in The return line to get screwed up? That’s the only thing that was done from works great to barely moves!


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

The air could have bound up the inlet check valve to the pump.
Some silicon could have gotten in and be restricting the inlet flow.

As HarveyW suggested check the pump pressure and flow at the pump,
especially the flow rate if it's good at the pump then check it after the loader valve.
Flow relates to speed and pressure to lift ability.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Have you checked the pressure relief valve ?, there may be some gunk holding the valve off of its seat, if this valve bypasses, you will have no pressure buildup.


----------



## Hunt (Oct 25, 2020)

LouNY said:


> The air could have bound up the inlet check valve to the pump.
> Some silicon could have gotten in and be restricting the inlet flow.
> 
> As HarveyW suggested check the pump pressure and flow at the pump,
> ...


I have already completely rebuilt the pump (didn’t help) and it has good flow at the pump prime port (checked this with pipe nipple crewed to prime port to clear vinyl tube back to reservoir). The loader and the 3 point hitch are extremely slow, but strong. should I check the pressure at the loaders valve? I have to borrow a gauge I don’t have one


----------



## Hunt (Oct 25, 2020)

FredM said:


> Have you checked the pressure relief valve ?, there may be some gunk holding the valve off of its seat, if this valve bypasses, you will have no pressure buildup.


The lift is strong but veeeeerrry slow, it won’t even start to move until rpm is over 900, could it still be that valve?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Ok!, so the lift is strong but slow, so pressure valve may be ok, the other part of the equation is oil supply, did you check the flow from the supply line to the pump?.

And is the pump reasonably quite when operating, not squealing?.


----------



## Hunt (Oct 25, 2020)

It is quite, I screwed a hose barb into the prime port on the pump and put a clear hose back to the reservoir and it seemed to be putting out with every piston stroke from the time to roll over the starter.... can I visually tell if it is greeting enough oil in this manner? I am going to borrow my neighbors pressure gauge tomorrow to check it at the pump


----------



## Hunt (Oct 25, 2020)

This is at 1650 rpm.... I apologize, I don’t think the lift is as strong as I thought it was.


----------



## Hunt (Oct 25, 2020)

I don’t think the pressure relief valve has been working, it had 2 hunks of tigger gunk you see on the end of it


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Now we are moving, hoping that fixes your problem.


----------

